# home-made striper



## huntboy3181 (Aug 9, 2010)

A friend of mine is getting pretty busy with his sealcoating business. I've been helping him on weekends and now he's getting some parking lots. The lines will all need to be repainted obviously, so I'm thinking about using one of our older sprayers and rigging up a home-made line sprayer. All I need to do is build a small frame and an adjustable arm for adjusting the line width. Does this sound reasonable? Has anyone else ever tried this? I just don't see that it's worth spending a few thousand on a striper right now.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

You may want to start with an older Graco 3000. They range in price from $100 to $1000 depending on condition.

Starting from scratch would be a nightmare. 

Tom
COO
www.wedolines.com


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

I forgot to add that the machine pic I posted was on Craigslist for $50.

With a couple of hundred bucks of parts and 5-10hrs of labor you could easily stripe small parking lots with this unit.

We have an awesome 3000 for sale in Miami if you are interested. Price is $1000.00

Tom

www.wedolines.com


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's what $5000 new will get you.

Graco Line Lazer 3900 series IV. Awesome machine.

$2500-$3000 for a good used one.

Tom


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to sound like a Sherwin Williams commercial but, they have great terms on all Graco stripers. 

If you're thinking about making the plunge you might want to consider getting a LineLazer 3900 IV with no money down 6-12 month terms. Hands down, the best striper on the market. 

You'll make your money back in weeks not months.

Tom

www.wedolines.com


----------



## huntboy3181 (Aug 9, 2010)

We Do Lines.. I appreciate the advice you have given me. However, with the small number of parking lots I will be doing, I decided to build my own sprayer anyway. Once I finish painting it tomorrow, I can post a picture of it. It kept it simple and yes, I will still have to pull a hose with me, but I'm ok with that for the time being. Just wanted to let you know what I decided to do.


----------

